# Felicidades Rayines



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días

Le deseo un día feliz y soleado

*F E L I C I D A D E S*

para que nos siga iluminando

Un abrazo
Martine


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES RAYINES!!!! (Ya de paso, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!) 

Mei


----------



## heidita

Muchas Felicidades, siempre con ese buen carácter....
Un abrazo muy fuerte


----------



## mickaël

et une bougie de plus pour mieux éclairer  

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, passez un *Joyeux anniversaire !!!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES INES!!!!!


Te deseo un día estupendo, y que tengas muchos regalos

Alundra.


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Ines !​


----------



## Eugin

Que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas, *Inesita*,
que los cumplas MUY FELIZ!!!!!!

*Que tengas un hermoso día, y lo festejes con todos tus seres queridos y amigos!!*

*Obsequio **para la maestra entre las maestras!!*

*Cariños,*


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Rayines.


----------



## Arrobayaju

*!!!Felicidades Rayines en tu cumpleaños ... y gracias por todos tus valiosos aportes a los foreros de WR!!!

Un abrazo,*

*Arrobayaju.*


----------



## fenixpollo

* ¡FELICIDADES, MI REINA!*  ​


----------



## Elisa68

Buon Compleanno Ines! ​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Inés!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!!*
*And I must confess that Fernando is right with regard to my age. I only wanted to seem more mature  !! *


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Inés

un regalito


 Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## beatrizg

*Me uno a este dilecto grupo para mandarte un saludo (un poco atrasado) de cumpleaños. *


----------



## Sparrow22

*FELIZ CUMPLE, RAYINES !!!!!!!!!  *

*LLEGO UN POQUITO TARDE PERO.........NUNCA PARA DESEAR UN FELIZ CUMPLE CUMPLE !!!!!*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Felicidades Ines.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Esperen un minuto!
Que nadie acabe con la fiesta todavía
Muchas Felicidades Rayines
Saluditos


----------

